# pppd: can ping, when mozilla starts pppd crashes [solved]

## apumarco

Well, I have a bewan usb adsl modem. Installed the 0.8.1 drivers. followed the install guides from http://www.linuxdsl.co.uk/install.php and http://www.solix.info/bewan_linux.php.

Because I got errors while trying to compile ppp-2.4.1.tar.gz and ppp-2.4.0b2-pppoe-pppoatm.tar.gz, i chose the installation step3-method2 from linuxdsl (installing ppp-2.4.0b2.tar.gz and ppp-2.4.0b2-patch.tar.gz). 

After configuring my ppp-files, loading all the needed modules and connecting using pppd user myLogin, i can ping external servers and everything seems ok - but as soon as i launch mozilla (or another browser) the pppd seems to stop responding.

Does anybody have an idea why this happens? Or where i should start to look for possible solutions?

I just don't know how to get this working... nor why i could't compile the other sources...

```

ping www.yahoo.com

64 bytes from p4.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.118.67): icmp_seq=29 ttl=51 time=529 ms

64 bytes from p4.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.118.67): icmp_seq=30 ttl=51 time=489 ms

64 bytes from p4.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.118.67): icmp_seq=31 ttl=51 time=479 ms

64 bytes from p4.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.118.67): icmp_seq=32 ttl=51 time=449 ms

// launching mozilla 

64 bytes from 216.109.118.67: icmp_seq=33 ttl=51 time=490 ms

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

```

before mozilla starts

```

# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:198 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:198 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9900 (9.6 Kb)  TX bytes:9900 (9.6 Kb)

 

ppp0   Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:82.48.26.90  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500 Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:70 (70.0 b)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)

```

after it starts

```

# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:198 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:198 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9900 (9.6 Kb)  TX bytes:9900 (9.6 Kb)

```

It was a driver/firmware related issue that caused pppd to crash after a few byte/kbyte of transfer. Editing certain connection settings in the source driver fixed this issue!   :Very Happy: 

----------

